# ChickenForum Decal Giveaway!



## ChickenAdmin

To celebrate the holidays, and just because it's fun, we're holding a decal contest here on ChickenForum!








To enter post to this thread. We will close it at midnight on December 6th and we will draw 25 winners on the morning of December 7th and post the winners to this thread.

That's it!

To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum, PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Limit one entry per person, one entry per household. Rules, including items and dates are subject to change without notice.No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Diana

Yay! Contest! I think I am getting me some Silky chicks this week, so it feels like Christmas!


----------



## gobott

I have 92 chickens and would love to have a decal! We call our place Seventh Heaven Farm in Inman, SC. Thanks!


----------



## rjs55555

I want one of these!


----------



## IronBard

It would be really cool to have that decal on my back window next to my NRA decal!


----------



## Vivian

Hi, would love to sport one of your decals up here in Canada! I'm a proud chickie mom to 20 girls, that I have raised from 1 day old. Merry Christmas!


----------



## bettygreaves

would love one of the chicken forum....decals


----------



## Jules

Yay.


----------



## Josephkirk

We have 15 RI Reds and they give us 14 eggs a day and they are a ton of fun. M wife says she wants a decal for their door. She has them spoiled rotten. Happy Holidays to all and wish Jesus a happy birthday.


----------



## Cali_quail

I'd love one for my car!


----------



## angelom1224

Cool..would love to have one too!


----------



## redbear1961

Love the decal! Hope I win one!


----------



## OlyChickenGuy

I already got two in the give-away, but I seriously haven't seen a better chicken sticker and I've been searching - no kidding - for THREE YEARS for decent-looking chicken stickers! That, and if I won a third, I'd definitely give it to a friend of mine who owns lots of chickens.


----------



## Karleybellfos

I have 28 chickens and I have a hawk that keeps comming to get them ;(.. I would love to have this decal for my car.. I love love love my chickens


----------



## renee3025

Someone told me that raising chickens is like eating potato chips.....you can't have just one. LOL So true. Love my chickies. Would love a decal too.


----------



## renee193

I'd like one!


----------



## debbie60435

*chicken decal*

I love chickens!


----------



## Cluckity-Cluck

I think one of my ladies posed for this decal. I just KNEW something was up when the rooster was singing... Your 2 sexy for a decal. HaHaHa


----------



## govols28

We have 15 hens and eight babies in the brooder. Would love to add this decal to our sticker collection!


----------



## carolyn28

MY 4H group and I LOVE the chickenforum and our decal would be proudly displayed at our county Fair where the poultry barn is the most popular barn there!!! Everyone here loves chickens!! Our decal would offer a shameless plug for a fantastic site!


----------



## carolyn28

Oh wow, Olychickenguy,-you live in Tumwater! I live in Kitsap County and agree, roosters need homes too which is why they seem to keep populating my little farm! And wonder of wonders they all get along!


----------



## Chickadee

Yippee!


----------



## aggie9296

please enter me!


----------



## Lindy

I would love a chook sticker!!! I think I will end up with a farm stuck to the back window of my car if I get my way!!!!


----------



## Gmasandy

I think my girls would love for me to have this decal!


----------



## KenimokPoultry

I would love a decal


----------



## shickenchit

I reckon I'd like me one of them there stickers..


----------



## Raven

I love this forum you guys always entertain...........have a great holiday everyone.


----------



## CharlieEcho

*Something to crow about;*

One of those decals would look great on my wife's van. Give her something to crow about. 
The grandkids would be proud as a Peacock.


----------



## AmyR

*contest - yay!*

the girls would really love some more decor in their coop to display when friends come to visit!!


----------



## kitz

I have one on my henhouse but theres always room for more. Ill take one.


----------



## deejay

I would like a decal for my brand new chicken house!


----------



## Turtle

I would love one of those decals!


----------



## Bjspoultry

Would love a decal for my truck. Bj's poultry farm Howell, mi


----------



## TerriO

Oh fun! I LOVE all things chicken! TerriO


----------



## Chickenladymej

I can't wait until my girls get busy laying again. I have 50 or so and only get 1 to 5 eggs a day. My EE are starting to lay finally. I put my silkies by themselves so their eggs will be pure when they start to lay so I can crank up the ole incubator later in the winter. Can't wait.


----------



## chixellie

I'd love one for my other car, too! Very cool decals! I just got some Nankin Bantams.........so cute!


----------



## marvelousbobchestnut

Pick me and save me a buck buck buck....


----------



## PilsenMontessori

*Would LOVE a decal!*

We are very proud of our chickens here at Pilsen Montessori and would love a decal to display in our school.


----------



## kramer6492

Wouldn't that be a great welcome to the chicken family??? Just sayin...


----------



## 12bsummers

a decal would be nice


----------



## dragonlover257

I would love to win one of these cute chicken decals! thanks for giving us a chance!


----------



## ange92040

I would love one my son are collecting chicken stickers and bumper stickers


----------



## woosterandnita

i need one of these I lost my ID


----------



## Abidsh

A decal from Chicken Forum would be a great thing.


----------



## Kellence

Yes please I would like to enter


----------



## Happeesupermom

Yay! Pick me! I'd love to win something!


----------



## chickety-doo-da

Hi, would love a decal to show our chickety doo-da pride up here in Canada! I love my girls (and boys), they are my pride and joy. Their daily 'gifts' each day are very much appreciated too! Happy Holidays!


----------



## BlackCrowFarm

Just finished cooking & freezing extra squash for our seramas, silkies & o' shamos to eat this winter when the nights get -0.

A decal would look great on our truck window.


----------



## Chknlvr1

My chickens would love to have your decal on the bumper of their Chicken Tractor!!:


----------



## nzpouter

I'M IN.... you got a long way to send it if I win...


----------



## markhorsley68

Hi!

I'd love a decal to display here in Northeast England,it'd look great on my little old beaten up runabout.
Here's hoping!
Thanks,Mark.


----------



## bettygreaves

i want one....we all sound like little kids...i want one, i want one, i want one<3


----------



## CWC

sweet, I like all things chicken


----------



## kalalyn21

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colum

Hi guys sorry I have not been around for a while after 22 year in my job we were all layed of.So I deside to turn my hobby of keeping poultry in to a small business so I'm selling drinkers and feeders as well as lots of bits a peace to make your hens happy. If anyone has any ideas about what I can stick please let me know. Anyway keep on clucking.


----------



## dallas1

*Sounds like fun winter is hear so i will be hanging out with you all a lot more lol*


----------



## BRUCEENE

I must speak for my Chickens all 30 of them.......WE WOULD LOVE ONE.......From CHICKENS -IN-THE-WOODS


----------



## ahusveras

cluck cluck! never enough!


----------



## Jody

I'd sooooooooo love a decal!!!! I am chicken obsessed!!! I would love to add your decal to my chicken decal collection on my car!!! I have 15 hens and 1 rooster. I am going to hatch out some baby silkie chicks come this spring, they are just tooooo CUTE!!!!!!!!
thanks


----------



## blueggchick

I want one. .


----------



## TeenaMarie

Oh boy, I like winning things! (which I rarely do) Pick some good names! Thank you.


----------



## sfinhill

*decal givaway*

this would look great on the back of our car!


----------



## build4scrap_free

i love contest's but never win ....love the idea that u or anyone is giving away a part of themself just to get their word out


----------



## ponytailbill

I would display this beautiful decal proudly!


----------



## SonOf

Could put one of these over the entrance of my coop -


----------



## s_cloude

*I love me chickens*

Would love to have that on my jeep!


----------



## dpreszler

*I NEED a decal!*

We had a snow storm about a month ago and the chickens thought they were in for a long winter. But it's all melted now and they're enjoying green grass again!


----------



## hobbitgrannytoad

Sounds good. I would like one on my car! It will be a nice break from all the political bumper stickers around here.


----------



## propersecret

I like the decal and would love to have one on my car...


----------



## dstabor

*Thanks for your giveaway*

I have 8 RIR gals who are spoiled and really loved. This sticker would be awesome to display.


----------



## mamadice

Love free stuff, and since it's got a chicken on it, that's even better!


----------



## tammie

*yea! a decal!*

Just a beginner and loving reading the articles and posts about the do's and dont's.
Yippee for the Chicken Forum!


----------



## mellie

Cluck cluck, chicken pur, cluck cluck oh boy a decal!


----------



## 1948daydreamer

Little Chester is only a couple of months old,but he wants a sticker. Says it looks like his mama.


----------



## vcannon

*Coop Decal*

_*My ladies would love roosting at night with this on the front of their house!*_








To enter post to this thread. We will close it at midnight on December 6th and we will draw 25 winners on the morning of December 7th and post the winners to this thread.

That's it!

To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum, PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Limit one entry per person, one entry per household. Rules, including items and dates are subject to change without notice.No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Terrib

Would proudly sport one on my back window! Thanks for the offering.


----------



## goatgirl1173

I have a huge flock of free range chickens ranging from Production Reds, Red Sex Links, Buff Orps, Americauna's, Mille Fleur D'Uccles, mixed Cochin bantams and Silkie Bantams. To add to that incredibly large batch running around the 50 acre farm, we have about 70 free range guineas! Our focus was on livestock, but I think the poults won out in population by far!  Would love to have a decal! Merry Christmas to you all!!


----------



## jrallison

have not had any chickens since i was smail / just started back and love it would love to win


----------



## pedro-tx

*Awesome decal; I want one! *

Quite frankly... Is there anything better than Chicken TV?

LL


----------



## Stellar

*Would like the Chicken Forum Decal*

Breeder to a menagerie of birds from quail to emu. Love my farm, love my animals, love to educate others.


----------



## Pinkter

The ladies would be proud for me to support me love for them for all to see!!


----------



## Whittni

Entering in the Chicken Forum Decal Giveaway!


----------



## rnbodolfin

*great decal would love to display one*



Austin said:


> To celebrate the holidays, and just because it's fun, we're holding a decal contest here on ChickenForum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter post to this thread. We will close it at midnight on December 6th and we will draw 25 winners on the morning of December 7th and post the winners to this thread.
> 
> That's it!
> 
> To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum, PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Limit one entry per person, one entry per household. Rules, including items and dates are subject to change without notice.No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited.


great decal


----------



## rnbodolfin

great decal


----------



## jtbarker

*yay*

Yay, Chicken Forum stickers!


----------



## tutucute

We love chickens!


----------



## bgblok68

Hopefully post #88 will get one. lol


----------



## cjam820

Love this forum & love them decals!


----------



## Suprchickn

Me me me! "I'm a greeeedy little chicken!"


----------



## sbitterle

37 chickens and counting


----------



## frankli31

Oh, what a gorgeous decal! I'd love one!


----------



## ladyhawk9326

I'm new here and don't have any chickens just yet. I'm trying to get as much info as I can on this so that I can do it right for the chickens as well as for me. So if anyone has any suggestion or ideas or even if you need more info from me please feel free to get a hold of me on here or at: [email protected]. I'm also on Facebook. Just look for Belinda Thompson and my profile pic is that of my 4 dogs on the couch. You will also see that I was born in France but live in IL (USA) now.


----------



## wyandotte

the girls would love to have this on their coop window!


----------



## dilemma93

hehe i would love to have this sticker!


----------



## blondie

Love the decal! Just had 18 bantam chicks hatch and my little Silkie pullet wants to mother them all. Hilarious to see her propped up because all those babies are under her. Thank goodness for an extra brooder lamp and the Ecoglow to keep everybody warm as they grow to big to fit under her.


----------



## 4clucks

I would love one. I so love my little old gals.


----------



## Chickenboy

Would love to have one


----------



## Chickie

I would really like a sticker for my car.


----------



## MissDaniF

I'd love to rock one of these decals on my tool box at work!


----------



## crtrlovr

I love this decal! If it's allowed, I'm thinking about getting one and copying it onto an iron-on transfer sheet and putting it on a tote bag or T-shirt.


----------



## BikerChick

I have decided to make the switch to sand in the coop. I will be adding it to the run at a later time. I am getting two tons tomorrow.
 I just want to build sandcastles, and watch the chickens knock them down. I can see the looks I might get from some of the girls. A rooster or two too. The dog will wonder what is taking me so long in the coop ... Yup. I am a little nuts.
OOOH! I can build a moat!


----------



## Angel_Creek_Hobby_Farm

I'd love to have one. I currently have 8 chickens, 6 ducks and 2 geese in my backyard.


----------



## swansonkl

Just joined Chicken Forum & would love to display one of your decals on my truck!


----------



## rianesmimi

It would look great on my truck


----------



## mbullock47

Finally tore down the 80-year-old smoke house, now to build my coop on the cement sills left behind.


----------



## marksburgunder

Yes please! 
Harriet, Freckles, Queenie, Princess, and all our other girls would love a decal!


----------



## LogansLoft

I would love a decal for my girls!


----------



## AtlasDoc

St. Nicholas day at the chicken forum!
Expecting my hens to lay soon, too.


----------



## Phoenix

I would love a decal for our car! ThunderBlaze, AutumnFlame & SummerRavenNoir say hello!!! <3


----------



## Andrew1343

ChickenForum Decal Contest! I received one in the mail a while back and it looks good on my truck


----------



## TheLazyL

I could use on of those there stickers for the:

*The Golden Nugget*

Lucky Rooster, Proprietor

Liquor in the front - Poker in the Rear - Billiards up stairs​


----------



## Italy-Dan

I love ChickenForum!  I tell about you here in Italy 
By Italy-Dan


----------



## applejax320

What fun!! Good luck everyone


----------



## ricerodeo

Well, it is always fun to win things. And Chickens have become quite the obsession for me. Our
chicken house is called the Chick Hilton and houses 20 girls and 3 knotheads. Ta taa ta ta I say Knotheads, son.
Thanks for adding me to the chance!


----------



## Davise

I love this forum! So much fun and good information!!!


----------



## bob_d

*I need that*

It would make my day!


----------



## carolb0101

I'd love one. We have 3 girls at the moment, but have just made another run so we can get some more after the New Year.


----------



## Chickie

I want one!


----------



## BarbSz

Cool


----------



## dee086

I started off with 2 bantams, now i have 4 bantams, 1 duck, 3 hens and 1 to be decided hen/cock even tho its now getting cold here and dark at 5pm im still getting 1 duck egg and 2 hen eggs every day  well done my flock


----------



## morgan_48612

yay I love give aways good luck all


----------



## Farmerdad

Yea Haw ! Sure would look good in our trk window !


----------



## Energyvet

I'll take a second one.


----------



## chillinwithmypeeps

I could really use the Chicken Forum decal. With so much on my hubbies mind, he will walk right into the sliding glass door. With the decal, I can use it at eye level so he will remember a glass door must be opened to go through it.


----------



## LilTexasChick

We have chickens here on the Funny Farm! We love our fresh country eggs!


----------



## dbell

*Pick me, pick me, pick me......*

a chicken forum decal!!......just as exciting as my first chicken!!!!.......my first egg!!!!........my first egg sandwich!!!!.......memories that will last a lifetime......whoohoo


----------



## Nick1948

Newbie here but have already made plans to enlarge my coop & bring more chicks on...LOL


----------



## glsmith

Count me in.


----------



## christina

I'm kinda new at caring for chickens but my family calls me the "chicken whisperer" I'd love a decal to show off!


----------



## bantylover

Austin said:


> To celebrate the holidays, and just because it's fun, we're holding a decal contest here on ChickenForum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter post to this thread. We will close it at midnight on December 6th and we will draw 25 winners on the morning of December 7th and post the winners to this thread.
> 
> That's it!
> 
> To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum, PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Limit one entry per person, one entry per household. Rules, including items and dates are subject to change without notice.No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited.


would love to have a chicken decal!!


----------



## kmrussell

I have a large variety of birds on my farm. I love my chickens!!!! I would love this decal to put in the window of my chicken barn!!!


----------



## ChickenNimitz

Just got our very first egg this week - already feels like Christmas! But I'd take a decal, too.


----------



## rob

gotta love contests lol


----------



## ladyhawk

*Chicken Forum Decal... On a sportscar?*

Probably put it on my truck but I can just imagine the looks the solstice would get! LOL

June


----------



## Onalark01

Slap a chicky decal on my window...


----------



## Onalark01

LOL...June an idea for the BF's Sky...and its bright yellow too. Hehe


----------



## tallgingerbloke

Yes please , will look good on my chicken coop window


----------



## blueggchick

I would like one


----------



## piglett

IronBard said:


> It would be really cool to have that decal on my back window next to my NRA decal!


those are the ONLY 2 decals that i have on my car
what more would you need?


----------



## OneHippieChick

Cool! I'd love to have one for my car!


----------



## trucker101

I want to win one too!!! I never win nuttin! LOL


----------



## tbcfunnyfarm

I want one please!!


----------



## swarre

VERY excited this week as one of my new POL girls started laying and earning her keep!  We'd love a decal to decorate their coop


----------



## quackers10

I would love to display one of these decals in my car here in Scotland


----------



## rdmoss

Very cute! It would keep me from having to post 38 chicken decals on my car!


----------



## Deerhunter

*Love chickens*

It would be awesome to have one of these decals.a honer


----------



## Josephkirk

Got five more reds today . Now i can't get any more till I build a bigger house in the spring. The I can put my new decal on the new house.


----------



## jansnow

love to have one for my new coop which am designing in my head right now!


----------



## mbecktel

Cool logo, cool decal!


----------



## cherittfn

Just put up a new Chicken house. I can put one on the window.


----------



## MrSassyPants

Would love a decal.


----------



## cajmorrison

I would also love to have the decal! I am brand new to this page today...


----------



## ClaudeH

Count me in the contest, please! I'm agitating to have my counties ordinances loosend up to allow chickens once again so I can have chickens - once again!


----------



## Robin282

Love the decal!


----------



## sunsetchef

*contest*




Austin said:


> To celebrate the holidays, and just because it's fun, we're holding a decal contest here on ChickenForum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter post to this thread. We will close it at midnight on December 6th and we will draw 25 winners on the morning of December 7th and post the winners to this thread.
> 
> That's it!
> 
> To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum, PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Limit one entry per person, one entry per household. Rules, including items and dates are subject to change without notice.No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited.


----------



## bluelacedredhead

BakBakBakBaaaawwwwwwk......That's one cute Chicken Decal!


----------



## BillyUK

You can add me to the draw
I'd love a Chicken Forum decal


----------



## smallhomestead

Count me in it would look good on my coop


----------



## ChickenLips

This would look nice in the window to my Aracauna HenHouse.


----------



## azwildhorse

Sure why not. Too bad there wasn't a guinea forum too.


----------



## jeanwood

I can't wait to get my sticker


----------



## bghowe

*Chicken decal contest*

Enter me!!! (please)


----------



## sw33tp3a

Yes, please.


----------



## ResQmi

*Couldn't get much easier, thanks!*

Hoping to be one of the lucky ones! - Suz


----------



## cherog

*Contest*

My Polish would love a decal so they know where they live.


----------



## GoProCowboy

I am new to the forum but not to chickens. We have 7 of them, and have had them for about a year and a half. We raised them all from tiny chicks and they are very interactive. We spend a lot of time with them.
I got a job at a small start up and found myself commuting 1.5 hours each way.. Finally the day came that I walked in and my wife kindly said, I can see this commute is killing you, I will move anywhere you would like as long as you promise me... 1) it has a yard 2) we can have chickens. 
(we moved from an amzing place in Sausalito with a 300 degree view of the city and bay) We now live about 20 miles south of the big city. My commute is 15 minuets. I surf everyday and BEST OF ALL WE HAVE CHICKENS. I would love a sticker or two and will kindly follow up with a couple GoPro stickers for you guys!
Travis Pynn


----------



## dlpeterson

Would love to have a decal to put on my coop window! I have many differant types of chicken, Aruacanas, Americanas, Easter Eggers, Leghorns, Buff Orphingtons and some "mutt chickens" I looking to get some more rarer breeds next year.


----------



## Teri

How cool! Thank you for having this giveaway = whoohoo!!! (fingers crossed!)


----------



## CowChick

Would love 2: one for the coop, another for the car.


----------



## rmf

A decal would be so neat. I love my chickens! I find your posts very interesting and love to see the different chickens.


----------



## LittleCeasars

I would love one for my coop window!


----------



## Gmasandy

*Decal for me!*

I sure wish I had a Chicken Forum Decal


----------



## mlzcan

I love chickens and would love to have a decal. Thank you very much!!


----------



## yesihunt2

cool decal......


----------



## Shirl68

I have 3 girls, 2 Buffs, one Rhode island red, I don't let them sleep outside in the freezing weather, I bring them in the house at night and put them out in the morning. I notice one of the Buffs not walking around like the other two, she was not feeling good, the other Buff, laid on top of her to keep her warm, I took a picture of them. amazing. When we get a lot of snow, I put them in Chicken diapers so they can walk around and get some exercise.


----------



## Shirl68

I have 3 girls, 2 Buffs, one Rhode island red, I don't let them sleep outside in the freezing weather, I bring them in the house at night and put them out in the morning. I notice one of the Buffs not walking around like the other two, she was not feeling good, the other Buff, laid on top of her to keep her warm, I took a picture of them. amazing. When we get a lot of snow, I put them in Chicken diapers so they can walk around and get some exercise.


----------



## chickenjo5

happy holidays one and all.


----------



## chickenjo5

happy holidays. Hope it's not too cold over the big pond


----------



## Davlyn

I Love the decal. I would love one for my car . I sell eggs, so this would be perfect


----------



## genemciver

would love this decal


----------



## theresak

Spiffy! We love our chicks & would love a decal, too!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I would love to have one, the neighbors already know I am crazy, this way everyone else on the road will know too!


----------



## LOOHOO60

*Decal*

I would love a decal. I am such a chicken lover. My chicks are my babes.


----------



## LOOHOO60

*Decal*

Love my chickens...


----------



## amm23

Hi i want one of those i am plaining to get chickens this spring so happy!


----------



## chickenmom

*decal!*

Yay!
Hope we win! we love our hens


----------



## jamesnasworthy

Hope to win.


----------



## woodsii

love you website & the chicken condos & info & esp the photos!!


----------



## farmladync

I have 58 chickens and I'm not through collecting them yet! I would love to add your decal to my truck!


----------



## geo9350

This would look cool on our coop, the girls would love it.


----------



## LinnyAnnaTherese

*Love All Things Clucker*

Love contests, love "cluckers" and love your decal.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## tdsiders

I want one!


----------



## susandodge

My truck needs this.


----------



## fuzziebutt

I got mine today : Na na na na na


----------



## second_sound

I would really like to stick one of these on my truck. Totally enamoured with my little flock!


----------



## BroncScootDawg

This is a decal I would display PROUDLY!


----------



## mah712rn

Decals ROCK. Free Decals ROCK even more! WOOHOO


----------



## JTGram

Would love to have one of the decals. Looking forward to getting a place again where I can have chickens.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Thanks to everyone who entered!

The following were the winners of the contest. 

Deerhunter
amm23	
MrSassyPants
TerriO
BroncScootDawg
deejay
ladyhawk9326
OlyChickenGuy
GoProCowboy
hobbitgrannytoad
Happeesupermom
azwildhorse
Energyvet
kahiltna_flock
build4scrap_free
Angel_Creek_Hobby_Farm
markhorsley68
yesihunt2
CowChick
rnbodolfin
BRUCEENE
Stellar
Chickenboy
LOOHOO60
ahusveras

I will be issues private message requesting your shipping information. Thanks again to all who entered, and look for another contest in the near future. 

Thanks!

Austin


----------

